# Daily Call - 15/6/2008



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone having problems with their daily calls today? Checked the obvious things. Test call worked ok. Tivo sits there 'Connecting....' and not a lot else. TClient log looks reasonable. Are they Offline ?? 

Result of the call is Failed...Service Unavailable


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Just tried here and completed fine - no data downloaded as it had already done it earlier.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Just checked TiVo #1. It successfully completed a daily call via the interweb at 07:17 today.

Hmm, has something changed at your end sir?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

_TiVo: {/var/hack/bin} % ping 204.176.49.3 
PING 204.176.49.3 (204.176.49.3): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=0 ttl=235 time=185.326 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=235 time=185.631 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=235 time=183.695 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=3 ttl=235 time=184.267 ms
64 bytes from 204.176.49.3: icmp_seq=4 ttl=235 time=183.644 ms

--- 204.176.49.3 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 183.644/184.513/185.631 ms_

Well I would think that the above says that my TiVo can reach the EPG server just fine...

This from nic_config_tivo looks the same as it always did...
_Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 192.168.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds
_

tClient log is below for the clever souls

_06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: Logging camid.
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: CAM_ID not found.
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: Ird Id.
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress CL| 30 24
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 CL|30
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: In Progress ST| 33 14
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 ST|33
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: About to connect to 204.176.49.3:80
06/15:07:58:08: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/http_post /var/log/svclog http://204.176.49.3:80/tivo-service/mlog.cgi OFF OFF ON
06/15:07:58:09: /tvbin/TClient: about to do TCD411 Call
06/15:07:58:09: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/TCD411.send /var/tmp/TCD411.recv 300 ON
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 1
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Date: Sun, 15 Jun 2008 07:58:08 GMT
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Server: Apache
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Length: 58
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Connection: close
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: HTTP header: Content-Type: text/plain
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of Header
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: TCD411RespCli::readBlock returned: 1
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: 
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: Start TCD411Resp =====================
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: errMsg: 
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: areaCodeObj: OK
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeAuth: 3
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: tollFreeNum: 
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: End TCD411Resp =====================

06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: about to do HServer Call
06/15:07:58:10: /tvbin/TClient: Executing HTTP command: /tvbin/tclient_post 204.176.49.3:80 /var/tmp/HServer.send /var/tmp/HServer.recv 300 ON
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: doHttpCall returned: 1
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of File
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Expected field ERR_MSG not found, got: 
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: SvrResp::readBlock returned: 0
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: failed connect - aborting
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Will kill pppd
06/15:08:03:17: /tvbin/TClient: updateStatus: Failed ST| 33 14
Saving 'ST|14' to result file
06/15:08:03:17: /tvbin/TClient: writing Failed to LastCallStatus
06/15:08:03:17: /tvbin/TClient: SendDialupEvent 30 9 EX|14
06/15:08:03:18: /tvbin/TClient: TClient login: 1
06/15:08:03:18: /tvbin/TClient: TClient backhaulDone: 0
_


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Same as ozsat on 2 units. No probs.

Geoff.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

```
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: reading HTTP header...
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Got end of File
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Expected field ERR_MSG not found, got:
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: SvrResp::readBlock returned: 0
06/15:08:03:11: /tvbin/TClient: Connect/POST has failed, we've warned the user, set status to Failed
```
Looks like the server at the other end is dead. The problem isn't at your end, Paul.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh - and both my TiVo's called happily via network today. Which is odd, as Main TiVo has resolutely refused to call via network for some time...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No problems here. Last Call today @ 00:24


----------



## bhedge (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine failed with the same log as yours today too. It has failed several times this week. Maybe they're doing some maintenance.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I get a similar problem most weekdays between 5pm-7pm - but repeated attempts usually fix it.

I've always put it down to line-noise or networks being busy.

Which 'phone network are you using?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

ozsat said:


> I get a similar problem most weekdays between 5pm-7pm - but repeated attempts usually fix it.
> 
> I've always put it down to line-noise or networks being busy.
> 
> Which 'phone network are you using?


I'm using the network update method (BT Broadband)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

just tried my other TiVo (both VM 'phone) and that too was OK.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Ahh well I guess its guided set up time once again then!
I'm still bleedin' confused tho


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Ahh well I guess its guided set up time once again then!
> I'm still bleedin' confused tho


Before our TiVos were upgraded a couple of years ago, they both always used to do the daily call between 6pm and 8am - when 8am rolled around, TiVo would just keep delaying until after 6pm.

Since the upgrades, they now do the daily call between 8am and 6pm, and after 6pm will keep delaying until next day after 6am.

Now, I sometimes observed a daily call failure (even though a test call succeeded) when forcing a daily call in the "out of hours" period.

Could this be the case with you? Was the failed daily call outside the normal pattern of time when a daily call usually happens?


----------



## richard_hamblen (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi
My tivo stopped making daily calls at the begining of the month. only just noticed as the epg is nearly empty!

Cachecard works fine - tivoweb etc all work

test call fails to connect.

i telnet in and nic_config_tivo detects the disks but reports



> Copyright 2002 Silicondust Engineering Ltd. All rights reserved.
> 
> Detecting TiVo hard drive...
> 
> ...


do i honestly need to rebuild the tivo ie take it appart and also the pc!!!

is there any quick shortcut to run the drivers again?
is the problem likely to be anything else?

as I can't rebuild quickly, is there a quick way i can reenable the telephone line for the dial up.

thanks in advance for any tips/ideas


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Went out... came back... TiVo says "Successfully Completed"
I guess the server was being hammered by you lot !!!


----------



## richard_hamblen (Nov 7, 2002)

there are times you want to go 'DOH'

Having rebooted the rooter, the tivo etc i went out did some gardening, played with my kids, then came back and looked at the tivo again.

the tivo let nic_config_tivo run and recognised the configuration.

As soon as I saw this I when 'Doh'
a few weeks ago I had changed my router config and as such its IP (because I now have an access point to increase coverage around the house and garden.

The fix needed, was to change the gateway setting from the old IP to the new IP of the gateway.

Always such simple solutions to big problems 

not sure why the config file was corrupt tho! or why it reset itself.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Told you.


----------

